# mistking in exo terra



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ok so im sitting at work and ive decided pretty much from everyone opinion that mist king is the way to go. Ive also read people say that you should drill the glass. my question is can people post some picture of there glass tops and there mistking setups so i can get some ideas of how others do it without going through the headache myself of figuring it out.

Are you using one solid piece of glass or are you using 2 puting them into the exo top and then drilling? If so do you still use the exo terra hood or do you run some other kind of lighting system. 

All input is welcome pictures are great thanks for the help in advance


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

dgibbons1 said:


> Are you using one solid piece of glass or are you using 2 puting them into the exo top and then drilling? If so do you still use the exo terra hood or do you run some other kind of lighting system.


If you use two pieces, I would imagine they are placed to fit in the two sections of the exo top, otherwise why use 2 separate pieces. 

I personally get the class cut to fit across the width and just leave a small section in the front. I make a screen using the typical screen making supplies found at HD or Lowes. I also drill the glass for the misting nozzle. 

If you are using a misting system, don't forget to drill for drainage. If you don't, you will need access to the false bottom to syphon out the water.....which to me is not something anyone would want to do. Just let it drain into a bucket or something through some simple plumbing pieces and a bulkhead.


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

do you have any pictures of this setup? im very intriuged as to how to do this. Also what thickness of glass did you use?


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Doesn't seem to be uploading from phone properly.

For thickness ....I use the double strength glass.....I think its 1/8". Not the single pane cheap crap from HD or Lowes. They also don't know how to cut straight.

Basically just get the glass cut so it rests on all but the front lip. Then build screen to fit. Screen size is up to your needs. Don't forget to compensate for the thickness of the aluminum frame. There are plenty of how to guides for making a screen section on this forum and how to on Google for making screen frames. Its very easy. 

Use no see um mesh for the screen. The fiberglass window screen you can get in stores is not fruitfly proof.


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks!

What do you do for the back of the tank where your running power cords and pumps?


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I don't run power cords or pumps in my dart tanks. If I did do something that needed it....either I would place the glass so it wasn't all the way back and siliconed remaining holes or make a screen section for back and run the cord through that... if I didn't want to drill. But I would personally just drill a hole that could fit the power cord through. I would cut the plug off so I only needed the hole big enough for the thin cord not the whole plug....then just replace the plug accordingly. 

Sometimes it can be risky drilling close to the edge. Would just have to be careful once the hole is made to not put much weight on it by the edge. It is doable though. 

The other alternative puts you back to using the exo top and just cutting glass to fit in the two screened sections. Then you can still use the cord holes in the back of the exo. This is the easiest of all the methods I'm thinking. Pros and cons of each it looks like.

Thinking I would still attempt to drill and replace plug....what size exo are you using and what are your goals with these pumps? If you use pumps you would need a drainage bulkhead higher then where the pump needs to operate so it has water to pump. Another option is to keep the pumps outside the tank....everything external.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

dgibbons1 said:


> Ok so im sitting at work and ive decided pretty much from everyone opinion that mist king is the way to go. Ive also read people say that you should drill the glass. my question is can people post some picture of there glass tops and there mistking setups so i can get some ideas of how others do it without going through the headache myself of figuring it out.
> 
> Are you using one solid piece of glass or are you using 2 puting them into the exo top and then drilling? If so do you still use the exo terra hood or do you run some other kind of lighting system.
> 
> All input is welcome pictures are great thanks for the help in advance


http://rudy.sloup.org/projects/splitface_vivarium/

This only shows a exoterra hood modified but it allows you to use the exoterra lighting and even adds more ventilation to the lighting without changing the profile at all. The only modification you would need is to actually drill misting holes, probably near the front. You could also imagine it would be pretty easy to just mount the nozzles passing through the screen in the 2 corners. Also this way you leave the exoterra cord contraption that allows you to run cords into the back.


----------



## kshorey (Feb 4, 2013)

dgibbons1 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> What do you do for the back of the tank where your running power cords and pumps?


when i need to run a cord in a tank i have the glass store remove a corner of the glass so that a cord can get out. most glass cutting shops do work like this at some point it seems and they will more or less understand what you need to do. just make sure you close off any excess space around the cord with some silicone or something like that


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

These are all really good ideas the cords running out the back were for a water feature in the tank. Its an old tank that is getting the mistking added to it so im having to problem solve all the old problems when putting this in. I like the idea of using the original hood and modding it to fit my needs. Would mean less glass cutting. My question is how well do you think the silicone holds the glass in place? think there is ever a chance of a cave in? I would hate for that to happen. 

Also the tank is a 18x18x36 exo terra


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Not using the original hood means the glass can rest on 3 out of 4 of the tops rim. I would not rest glass on the front rim since that piece is not supported. I do not see the glass breaking unless something is dropped on it. Also do not rest the light on the glass lid. The silicone just seals the glass to the rim....it doesn't prevent cave ins. The strength of the glass plus the strength of the rim would. 

Using the original hood, the risk would be in the screen giving out. I have not tried using the original hood. Heard the screen can rust.

It is a wide tank....assuming it is 36x18x18....I always thought height was last so am not used to seeing the dimensions written your way.....I haven't done the tops for mine at this width yet. I know with the 24" using the glass, there are zero issues.


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Yea thats what i fear the silicone not being strong enough to bond the glass to the top. I was wondering though if the glass would still rest on 3 of the sides though or it it was suspended above. 

And my tank is written the same way its 36 tall

The only problem im having is doing the ventilation with just a sheet of glass because i want to be able to take my top off to do tank maintenance work i don't want to silicone mesh to the glass and top and then break it off every time i have to get into the top of the tank.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Oh OK then the glass won't be big. It being supported on three sides is perfect. Its not gonna fall unless the glass isn't cut to fit. Just rest glass no silicone if u think u will need to remove it. 

You don't silicone mesh to the glass.....u make a screen frame using aluminum screen frame....plastic corners....then get the mesh and spline and finish the screen. Silicone the frame to the front lip and two side lips. Get glass cut first....measure the gap and then make the screen frame to fit. Have you looked up do it yourself screen frames yet....if not...you should. Its very easy.


Is this an exo Terra? If it is.....why not do the maintenance through the front opening doors?


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ahh im understanding what your saying finally. Sorry im a very visual learner so i guess i wasn't completely understanding what you were saying. Ill have to stop by lowes to see what they have for the frame for the screen. I did look it up and it doesn't look that hard to do. I do the maintenance from the top for the pump inside the tank. When it gets dirty or clogged i just lift off the lid and pull it up to clean it out. Otherwise yes the front would be so much easier. All things ive considered for the next build. 

does the screen frame and glass fit close enough to each other so FF can't creep through?


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Yeah sorry I couldn't get a pic. There is a little gap cause of the corners. When you position it you will see. You could sand the plastic corners some to close the gap.

If you need to....pm me and can explain thru phone if you aren't certain how to go about the setup.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

If you get the silicone around the glass like this ======] silicone will hold fine to anything and the only way you will have a problem is if something heavy breaks the glass, but that would break glass in any situation. If you are worried about that you must go to thicker glass. 

Also you can use something similar to my top method for just the screen, chop the top top piece in 2 places on the sides then bring the front and back together like this. 

Front of vivarium top *[]* Back of vivarium top

In any case whenever you can reuse the old top you don't have to worry about the keyed features on the top. If that's just the screen, or the screen and the glass.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

You lost me with that post.


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

me 2 i think i have an idea of what im going to try picked up my glass today. Anyone have any tips to drilling a drainage hole in a tank thats already setup... Im having this fear i have to take out the substrate to drill it


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

You will.....the bulkhead needs to be pushed through one end and the nut goes on the other. If you have an egg crate bottom.....the whole thing has to come out. If you have a leca or gravel bottom....you can probably get away with only pushing some dirt and false bottom away. It will be tight....but I have done it with a tank I didn't originally build.

You will most likely drill horizontally which is doable. The bit just won't be as well lubricated. Get a cheap bit off eBay from china.


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Afraid of that... is there a bulkhead i can use with a 5/8 inch drill bit? Again thanks for all the help youve been


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Yes the value bulkhead from mistking. It would use the same 1/4" line for the misting system so you can plug a ball valve on an end so you can open and close the drain....or just let it flow into a bucket or something. 

I will recommend making a screen box around the inside of the bulkhead since a little hit of dirt could potentially clog the small 1/4" hole


----------

